# Any DTG Machines Suitable For Mobile Printing?



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

Would there be any DTG machines that could be frequently transported to different venues easily? Does transporting these DTG's, via enclosed trailer, cause setup and use problems?

Trying to research ideas for DTG usage.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

rwshirts said:


> Would there be any DTG machines that could be frequently transported to different venues easily? Does transporting these DTG's, via enclosed trailer, cause setup and use problems?
> 
> Trying to research ideas for DTG usage.


There are so many wires with any DTG that it is not recommended BUT there are very few people that do it and do it successfully. You have to be really careful of bumps and all that stuff


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

rwshirts said:


> Would there be any DTG machines that could be frequently transported to different venues easily? Does transporting these DTG's, via enclosed trailer, cause setup and use problems?
> 
> Trying to research ideas for DTG usage.


Make sure that you have a suitable power source for both the printer and your computer/laptop. Either mains power, or if using a generator it needs to be a sine wave inverter type, to provide consistent power output. The sort of generator used in motor homes to power sensitive electrical equipment.
An ordinary generator will produce too many power 'spikes', which will damage your equipment.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

And be sure that you print indoors, or atleast in a trailer or tent. Slight blow of wind will dry your head


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

We've had our AnaJet mP10 on the road since 2012 with no issues transporting it. It has made us lots of money in the 3 years we've been taking it to fairs & events from Florida to California and back. Even through the mountains of Arizona and Tennessee.

Our mP10 is located in the front of our custom built 24' vending trailer. It's on a custom built table and strapped down for transport. We use a Honda EU3000is inverter generator along with an APC battery backup to keep the mP10 running as we travel. The Honda has enough power to run the mP10, heat press, computer, lights and the 46" wall mounted flat screen our customers get to watch their shirt being created. Since the mP10 needs to stay powered on to circulate the white ink we run the generator during transport to the next event.

We've also helped other AnaJet owners with setup recommendations for their mobile operations. They've also have great success with their mobile units.

To see our setup, check out the August 20, 2012 article of the AnaJet blog and the April/May 2013 issue of Impressions Magazine pages 46-47. Both articles are about taking a DTG printer on the road.

We will be happy to share our knowledge of mobile DTG. Just ask us.


----------



## Island Designs (Sep 14, 2014)

ColorImageDsigns said:


> We've had our AnaJet mP10 on the road since 2012 with no issues transporting it. It has made us lots of money in the 3 years we've been taking it to fairs & events from Florida to California and back. Even through the mountains of Arizona and Tennessee.
> 
> Our mP10 is located in the front of our custom built 24' vending trailer. It's on a custom built table and strapped down for transport. We use a Honda EU3000is inverter generator along with an APC battery backup to keep the mP10 running as we travel. The Honda has enough power to run the mP10, heat press, computer, lights and the 46" wall mounted flat screen our customers get to watch their shirt being created. Since the mP10 needs to stay powered on to circulate the white ink we run the generator during transport to the next event.
> 
> ...


Thanks, some pictures would be really cool. I'm thinking of doing some mobile events in the Northeast starting in the Spring.


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Island Designs said:


> Thanks, some pictures would be really cool. I'm thinking of doing some mobile events in the Northeast starting in the Spring.


I will send you a couple pictures. We have had quite a few upgrades but this will give you the idea.


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Island Designs said:


> Thanks, some pictures would be really cool. I'm thinking of doing some mobile events in the Northeast starting in the Spring.


Here is another one


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Island Designs said:


> Thanks, some pictures would be really cool. I'm thinking of doing some mobile events in the Northeast starting in the Spring.


One last picture. Sorry for some reason uploading all three pictures was being difficult


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

The Epson could in theory be used in a mobile environment. They handle being shut down for long periods of time well without needing to be de-inked. But generally speaking getting a DTG printer to work well in a mobile environment is going to take some effort regardless of the printer.


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Dekay317 said:


> The Epson could in theory be used in a mobile environment. They handle being shut down for long periods of time well without needing to be de-inked. But generally speaking getting a DTG printer to work well in a mobile environment is going to take some effort regardless of the printer.


I am sure you are very happy with your Epson. I say whatever works & makes a person happy. We do not remove our ink for traveling if that is what you mean by reinked. We run the generator so the machine can circulate along with our fridge & other machines. I have to say from our experience whether it be our home units or our mobile unit once either one is set up it is pretty effortless. All machines take maintenance & care no matter where they are. This just works for us but is not for everyone.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

ColorImageDsigns said:


> I am sure you are very happy with your Epson. I say whatever works & makes a person happy. We do not remove our ink for traveling if that is what you mean by reinked. We run the generator so the machine can circulate along with our fridge & other machines. I have to say from our experience whether it be our home units or our mobile unit once either one is set up it is pretty effortless. All machines take maintenance & care no matter where they are. This just works for us but is not for everyone.


Agreed! You guys have it figured out and your operation looks awesome!!!


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Dekay317 said:


> Agreed! You guys have it figured out and your operation looks awesome!!!


Thank you. We both appreciate that


----------



## WhiteInk (Jul 22, 2013)

We tried doing this in the UK with an Anajet Sprint. Unfortunately, it didn't go very well and the normal day-to-day issues that occur with Anajet are only magnified. We looked really stupid when the printer did "Auto Maintenance" and then ruined the customer's shirts, or just refused to print properly under the conditions.

Most customers either got fed-up waiting on the prints or became angry about the poor quality. It was a disaster and most of the customers refused to pay or requested their money back. The organisers of the events were also disappointed with the low hourly output of the Sprint.

Granted, we didn't go to the professional lengths of ColorImageDesigns, but then should we really have to?


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

WhiteInk said:


> We tried doing this in the UK with an Anajet Sprint. Unfortunately, it didn't go very well and the normal day-to-day issues that occur with Anajet are only magnified. We looked really stupid when the printer did "Auto Maintenance" and then ruined the customer's shirts, or just refused to print properly under the conditions.
> 
> Most customers either got fed-up waiting on the prints or became angry about the poor quality. It was a disaster and most of the customers refused to pay or requested their money back. The organisers of the events were also disappointed with the low hourly output of the Sprint.
> 
> Granted, we didn't go to the professional lengths of ColorImageDesigns, but then should we really have to?


We really appreciate the compliment but I can tell you the others we have help set up for Mobile printing all have taken MPs with much smaller set ups as we have. Now two are upgrading but that is just wise business 
We have never had a Sprint or ran one but what I can tell you about the Mp is our customers love the print, speed of the print & quality. We have loads of repeat customers who take the shirts home wash them, wear them & here they come again. I will give you an example in Ohio state fair these three guys came up, I recognized the shirts immediately because we do a lot of custom designs. They came back a year later wearing the shirts from the previous year. We beamed the shirts looked as good as the day we printed them .
I am really sorry to hear you had those problems, the frustration must have been terrible. It is so important for any customer in a mobile environment to watch their shirts being printing. We are blessed thank goodness.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm considering a mobile printing business as well. Well actually, I already have one. I take my heat press on the road, I have a canopy with my business information on it, well I'll just post some photos. Anyhow, i'm looking to buy a trailer to put the heat press in. I'll post a photo of the trailer as well, But because it's a small 6x7 trailer, I'm not sure if i'll be able to do everything I want to do. I want to put the heat press on the caddie in the trailer, a table, and a tv mounted to a stand so the customers can see a digital display of their design and pricing info. What type of generator do you suggest? I have a rigid 3600 watts suburu engine that i was planning to use. I can use a inverter for a heat press?? Also, what do you think of the set up. I'll post pictures. The idea in the pictures is to have the tent set up in front of the canopy or along the side of it, i'll figure it out, and leave the heat press on the trailer for production work, and have the digital display mounted on a tv stand. Opinions on that set up please.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

*Mobile DTG idea*



valleyboy_1 said:


> i'm considering a mobile printing business as well. Well actually, I already have one. I take my heat press on the road, I have a canopy with my business information on it, well I'll just post some photos. Anyhow, i'm looking to buy a trailer to put the heat press in. I'll post a photo of the trailer as well, But because it's a small 6x7 trailer, I'm not sure if i'll be able to do everything I want to do. I want to put the heat press on the caddie in the trailer, a table, and a tv mounted to a stand so the customers can see a digital display of their design and pricing info. What type of generator do you suggest? I have a rigid 3600 watts suburu engine that i was planning to use. I can use a inverter for a heat press?? Also, what do you think of the set up. I'll post pictures. The idea in the pictures is to have the tent set up in front of the canopy or along the side of it, i'll figure it out, and leave the heat press on the trailer for production work, and have the digital display mounted on a tv stand. Opinions on that set up please.


Now THAT is cool!
That is what you call _driven to be successful_. Going out and grabbing the business, and getting paid. I really like this, I am slapping the idea around of doing this with a new partner. So cool guys, thank you for posting. Very inspiring...

Good luck with your business! 

.


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Opinions on that set up please.


Quick Qestion: Where do you spray PT?

Thanks

ghost
.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry I do not do DTG, I do plastisol transfers on location, and vinyl transfers as well. The designs and lettering are pre cut in advance...


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

We don't do DTG but in our show trailer are two embroidery machines two heat press plus 2 laser printers and a sublimation printer vinyl cutter shirts on both sides plus other supplies. Both my wife and I work out of this. But thinking about adding dtg.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

A1Whites, do you do dark garments with the laser printers?


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

We use a Honda EU3000is inverter generator along with an APC battery backup.
If the trailer works for you I say go for it. Make your own business. I think you are impressive that you are going out & doing this


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

ghostofmedusa said:


> Quick Qestion: Where do you spray PT?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


We pretreat any area of any colored shirt that white ink is applied. Easy to do once you get use to pretreating but like anything it is a learning thing


----------



## ghostofmedusa (Mar 12, 2013)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Sorry I do not do DTG, I do plastisol transfers on location, and vinyl transfers as well. The designs and lettering are pre cut in advance...



Oh man, musta have misinterpreted your post. Sorry about that. Still like the traveling printer idea. Take care


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ColorImage...you got a video showing how to connect a back up battery to the inverter? Or does it work that way? Your generator is only 3000 wattage and can power all of your equipment? Including the heat press? Wow.


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

valleyboy_1 said:


> A1Whites, do you do dark garments with the laser printers?


No we don't I have not found anything that would work right. But if someone knows something that will work I am ready to listen.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

ColorImageDsigns said:


> One last picture. Sorry for some reason uploading all three pictures was being difficult


Very nice looking setup. 

At first glance it appeared you towed with an RV but the last picture looks more like a box truck.

How do you handle the overnights?


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Hey ColorImage...you got a video showing how to connect a back up battery to the inverter? Or does it work that way? Your generator is only 3000 wattage and can power all of your equipment? Including the heat press? Wow.


You can't connect the backup battery to the converter. It does not work. 
We can't run the air conditioning with the generator & running the MP & Roland VP at the same time is not happening but otherwise we are fine. We prefer just to use the generator going down the road & hook into electric but there are times we just have to use it do we do


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue92 said:


> Very nice looking setup.
> 
> At first glance it appeared you towed with an RV but the last picture looks more like a box truck.
> 
> How do you handle the overnights?


No problems we converted the box truck into an RV with a queen sized bed, shower, stove, toilet, kitchen sink, cabinets for both groceries & clothing, refrigerator, all the comforts of home but a much smaller area. Now we will admit we are now looking at getting a totor home since it is time to upgrade so more room will be nice.


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

A1WHITES said:


> We don't do DTG but in our show trailer are two embroidery machines two heat press plus 2 laser printers and a sublimation printer vinyl cutter shirts on both sides plus other supplies. Both my wife and I work out of this. But thinking about adding dtg.



Very nice setup. Very impressive.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

ColorImageDsigns said:


> ...........Now we will admit we are now looking at getting a motor home since it is time to upgrade so more room will be nice.


I'm trying to get my daughter to buy me a modest little RV like this one but she bulks for some reason....


----------



## A1WHITES (Nov 19, 2011)

ColorImageDsigns said:


> Very nice setup. Very impressive.


Thanks here another picture of it


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

A1WHITES said:


> Thanks here another picture of it


Very very nice


----------



## ColorImageDsigns (Feb 5, 2012)

Blue92 said:


> I'm trying to get my daughter to buy me a modest little RV like this one but she bulks for some reason....



Good luck with that one but really nice


----------



## William Guan (Nov 20, 2014)

it use different ink,but the steps for cleaning nozzle is not that easy for green hand.better use another printer for printing mobile case.


----------



## AllenT (Oct 9, 2009)

Love the bright graphics on the vehicles!

My 28 foot trailer is still plain black but will be done before spring. I have a teriffic graffiti artist that is going to do most of the work with a little bit of vinyl lettering to finish up.

I will try to remember to post pics when it it done...


----------

